# Goodbye Talk Classical



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have decided after many days that I should leave TC. Recently I have unfortunately been labelled a "troll" because of my arrogant annoying posts about people's taste in classical music and I apologise for that and hope you accept this apology. I think it's best for me to leave this site and no longer be a nuisance to the other members. 

I found this site and joined at around 9:30 pm AEST on the 2nd of December 2011 to share my knowledge and passion for classical music and to read other members' knowledge and opinions on the music they love. Since then I have had some great times getting along with other members and have posted over 4,000 times. I have discovered much new music and enjoyed most of my time here which I thank all of you for. 

So, I'm off now. Goodbye TC! :wave:


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

This seems unnecessary.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep. Screw this thread. I'm stayin'.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Since you are staying ... thread closed


----------

